# Coyotes in the spring/summer



## Paolo (May 16, 2005)

Hey guys im new to the board :beer:

i wanted to get some info on coyote hunting for this time of year. Im seeing tons of them where i hunt tirkeys and jacks and i think its about time they bite the bullet cause i can see a drop in the population of rabbits and turkeys does anyone have any tips on hunting them this time of year i have the Ki-Yi and Hot dog by primos and i plan on callin them in should i set up in a field of in the bush ? as i will be usin a 12ga with #4 buck for the mean time until i save enough money for a 22-250 :sniper: up here in Ontario the weather is just starting to warm up and im seeing fox pups out are the yotes givin birth now too? i was doin some readin on .22 ammo and i saw that cci velocitors are rated to kill coyotes but im gettin differnt answers on differnt boards i know the .22lr is a small caliber but would a well plced shot to the throat, lungs or head with those bad boys take down a yote within 75 yards? any info will help

thanks guys


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

most of us here do not shoot coyotes this time of year because they are having pups at this time. I would wait a couple months before hunting them and let the pups get old enough to fend for themselves before going out and shooting one or both of their parents and then they are left to starve. as far as the .22 LR scrap that idea, and use the shotgun till you get a 22-250.

just my thoughts

Matt


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Goose Bandit said:


> most of us here do not shoot coyotes this time of year because they are having pups at this time. I would wait a couple months before hunting them and let the pups get old enough to fend for themselves before going out and shooting one or both of their parents and then they are left to starve. as far as the .22 LR scrap that idea, and use the shotgun till you get a 22-250.
> 
> just my thoughts
> 
> Matt


Couldn't have said it better myself Matt.

Unfortunately I have had some complaints by local farmers of Coyotes killing Calves, and they have asked me to try to eliminate the problem. As such I have went out a couple times. Sunday just before dark I called one in, but evidently my set up was not what it should have been as it came in behind me and I never saw it till it was too late. Sunday I used a mixture of Coyote Howls, Pup Whines / Ky-Ky's, and Rabbit Distress sounds.

Larry


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

I hate coyotes as much as the next guy, but shooting this time of the year isn't the best with the pups still in the den, but there are always exceptions (say harassing the cattle). I have used a .22lr semiauto many time on coyotes and have had very few get away. Shoot within 50-60 yards, used fast ammo, and put 3 or 4 shots in them. Just my opinion.


----------



## Paolo (May 16, 2005)

Then i guess ill wait until later in the season thanks guys


----------

